# Now that the murderous flag has been banned can we ban ILLEGAL immigrants?



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 9, 2015)

Surely it deserves the same attention as a flag or marriage right?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jul 9, 2015)

they can take a flag away, but democrats dont seem to mind when an illegal kills a legal american.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 9, 2015)

The left's priorities are all messed up


----------



## Clementine (Jul 9, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Surely it deserves the same attention as a flag or marriage right?



You don't expect the current bunch to actually solve real problems, do you?    They are only good at feel good speeches and symbolic measures.    Hillary already claimed that sanctuary cities will keep everyone safe (well, except for the victims of criminals who shouldn't be here in the first place).  

Matthews admitted that illegal immigration means more votes for Dems.   Little slip there, but he said it.

Banning the flag will accomplish NOTHING and is just the government trying out their power over us in the way they can stop free speech.   While the claim is that the flag will only be removed from government  buildings, Amazon employees already stated they were told by government to stop selling the flags.    People are being bullied into banning it on their own.    It will not make any difference in safety or help race relations.   Most people never even gave it much thought until some obsessive liberals decided that it was something to be outraged over.    Now they will move on to the next thing, which will be meaningless and ineffective, but make it appear that something is actually being done to improve things.    What they are doing is riling people up and vilifying many people to push their own agenda.    It's nothing more.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

America has seen the far right in action.

You folks have no respect anymore, at all.


----------



## eagle7_31 (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> America has seen the far right in action.
> 
> You folks have no respect anymore, at all.


 
It has? Since when? If you think Bush 43 was 'far right' you  better wake up and smell what you are shoveling.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 9, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Surely it deserves the same attention as a flag or marriage right?
> ...


I don't expect anything out of them if we don't consistently hold their feet to the fire. If we actually care about this issue it can't be allowed to fade away after Kates burial.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> America has seen the far right in action.
> 
> You folks have no respect anymore, at all.


This thread is about enforcing law NOT a political party numbnuts. Diversion fail


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

eagle7_31 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > America has seen the far right in action.
> ...


Bush 43 looks like a saint compared to you trash.


----------



## eagle7_31 (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 

Like I said you don't have  the first clue about 'far right'.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> America has seen the far right in action.
> 
> You folks have no respect anymore, at all.



You are correct. I have very little respect for foreign invaders who break U.S. law by sneaking into here. I have very little respect for those foreign trespassers who bring with them a culture of drugs, murder, and disease. I have very little respect for a race of people who refuse to assimilate into my culture, speak my language, and obey my laws. I have even less respect for those people who seem to think it's alright to have open borders and encourage those people to come here.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 9, 2015)

We should blame black people, generally,  for the erasure of history.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

And all of that nonsense above now is associated with the far right in the public's mind.

Good.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

It's already illegal to fly illegals over government buildings, hater dupes.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 9, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The left's priorities are all messed up



When you consider that their priority is their radical agenda, they are right on track and that is bad for the country.    More time and effort have been spent discussing the Confederate flag and other minor issues than on tackling real problems.    The economy still sucks and all they do is pretend that everything is better.   The idiot government dependents don't know any better since their monthly checks still come.  

Too many illegal  aliens are here for the welfare and whatever else they can get from us.   And while we cut military and deny raises for the troops, Obama constantly demands increases in spending for illegals.    Immigration is supposed to help us, not hurt us.    We are being sold out for the sake of some corrupt politician's careers.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jul 9, 2015)

The illegals are needed  both for cheap labor, and  to keep the  right wing working stiffs both pissed off and scared.  Both demorat and repig parties are for it though.  Otherwise, the employers that hire illegals  would be getting hit with the huge fines that  are on the books.


----------



## Wake (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> America has seen the far right in action.
> 
> You folks have no respect anymore, at all.



As opposed to those on the far Left?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> It's already illegal to fly illegals over government buildings, hater dupes.


Now that's a mistake.  Illegals should be flown over government buildings and dropped.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

I see last night GOP lawmakers in the HOUSE tried to insert a right to fly the rebel battle flag in national parks. How anybody votes for the GOP anymore...


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

Given the assurance that if someone also tried to raise the rainbow flag over a government building and it would come down too, I really don't care about all this. I continue to fly my Confederate flag over my property and there's nothing anyone can say or do about it.

In addition to that, we're having a huge Civil War reenactment in the next town over this August. Confederate flags will fly there.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > It's already illegal to fly illegals over government buildings, hater dupes.
> ...


 Hilarious, racist hater dupe. Ay caramba.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 9, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > It's already illegal to fly illegals over government buildings, hater dupes.
> ...




Or better yet, set up the illegal alien housing areas right beside Pelosi and other liberals who encourage them to come here.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2015)

Wake said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > America has seen the far right in action.
> ...


The far left is stupid.  The far right is hateful and stupid and worse.  America is now fully aware of that and horrified.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Given the assurance that if someone also tried to raise the rainbow flag over a government building and it would come down too, I really don't care about all this. I continue to fly my Confederate flag over my property and there's nothing anyone can say or do about it.


 I wouldn't be too sure, hater dupe. The nonracists have haters and violent people too...


----------



## Clementine (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> Given the assurance that if someone also tried to raise the rainbow flag over a government building and it would come down too, I really don't care about all this. I continue to fly my Confederate flag over my property and there's nothing anyone can say or do about it.




It's only a matter of time before it becomes common for idiots to start stealing and burning the Confederate flags and the left will say that people were asking for it when they flew them.   Or worse, might even see some property damage as they burn the flags on the house and, again, the left will say people are asking for it.   You know, the same way people asked to be beheaded when they offend Muslims.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Given the assurance that if someone also tried to raise the rainbow flag over a government building and it would come down too, I really don't care about all this. I continue to fly my Confederate flag over my property and there's nothing anyone can say or do about it.
> ...




Bring it on. Anytime.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


 You really are a total fool. Dems fight for the Bill with a real SS/ID that would actually end this mess. Your heroes the greedy idiot GOP billionaires love cheap illegal workers while distracting you with hate talk and useless fences. Functional moron hater dupes...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > It's already illegal to fly illegals over government buildings, hater dupes.
> ...




Lynching is still illegal.

(unless it's a dem pulling on the rope)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> I see last night GOP lawmakers in the HOUSE tried to insert a right to fly the rebel battle flag in national parks. How anybody votes for the GOP anymore...



Better than the alternative.

Country needs a viable 3rd party.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 Keep begging for it, racist nincompoop.


----------



## hazlnut (Jul 9, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Surely it deserves the same attention as a flag or marriage right?



You mean make them illegal?

So illegal, illegal immigrants.  Would that make you sleep better at night?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


 Only conservatives lynch, stupid. There haven't been any Dem ones in years...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




How do the greedy idiot Democrat billionaires feel about cheap illegal workers?


----------



## Desperado (Jul 9, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> they can take a flag away, but democrats dont seem to mind when an illegal kills a legal american.


Democrats have very strange priorities


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 9, 2015)

"Now that the murderous flag has been banned can we ban ILLEGAL immigrants?

Nothing has been 'banned.'

Otherwise this fails as a ridiculous false comparison fallacy.

You're upset that a flag whose intent was to defend segregation was removed in its official capacity, you're upset about all the 'brown people' entering the country, yet you wonder why minorities avoid the GOP like the plague.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > I see last night GOP lawmakers in the HOUSE tried to insert a right to fly the rebel battle flag in national parks. How anybody votes for the GOP anymore...
> ...


 Great idea. You TPers ought to start a real party, not this bs RW of the GOP, dupes. lol


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




um hmmmm, sure


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



So just giving the existing illegals a Social Security card and a driver's license will stem the flow of illegals, drugs, crime, and terrorist coming across the border and "actually end this mess"? Do you have any idea how stupid that sounds? You leftards need a host of new Democratic voters. How about I give up the three illegal gardeners hiding in my garage, and you give up three votes?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




TPer?


LOL


Do you take stupid pills, or were you born that way?


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I am begging for it. I'm encouraging it, shithead.

The fact is, neither you or anyone else is going to tell me what flag I can or can't fly over my property. Period. End of story. So suck on it.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Now THAT'S a good idea.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 ACTUALLY, racist hater dupe- nobody has, This is about government builings. Change your idiotic channel. lol


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


 Your ignorant hatred and idiocy is noted, hater dupes.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Such bad language from a little boy living in his mom's basement. And you people actually call yourselves the party of "tolerance and diversity".

You're such a fuckin' hypocrite.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



Se he struck a nerve about his comment about Pelosi? How about moving in a bunch of them right next to your mommie's house? Of course they'd break in and steal your computer but you'd just consider wealth redistribution, right?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...




You seem to have a limited vocabulary.

Not surprising, considering your views.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 Nincompoop? Hater dupe? lol idiot.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


 They work like hell and have lower crime rates than citizens. Pass the bill with good SS/ID card and END the problem, hater fools.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


 742 verbal when it meant something. I'm arguing with simpletons lol...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

I admit I hate typing and do it 2 fingered. lol


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Lower crime rates?

Every one of them that entered the country illegally is a felon.

That gives them a 100% crime rate.
Do citizens have a 100% crime rate?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




You're arguing with yourself?


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




You really do seem to have a rather limited vocabulary. Were you raised by a family of chimps or was it just the union teachers?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> I admit I hate typing and do it 2 fingered. lol


I type ever single word on this site with my right thumb on my phone. Yet I somehow manage to not use the words of a 5th grade retard as you do. 
Even funnier is your claim to be a college professor


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> I admit I hate typing and do it 2 fingered. lol



I have arthritis in my hands, doesn't stop me from using more than just a few words


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




But but but....

he's debating a simpleton.

What a coincidence...

so are we.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> I admit I hate typing and do it 2 fingered. lol


Two fingered and half-witted!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 9, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > I admit I hate typing and do it 2 fingered. lol
> ...


Or real words! Lol


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > I admit I hate typing and do it 2 fingered. lol
> ...




If this guy's a "college professor", I fear for our kids.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




I wouldn't give him the benefit of the doubt by calling him a "simpleton", there are social programs that are of good benefit to those.

Franco has passed the point of being a simple "retard", he's gone "full-retard".


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > I admit I hate typing and do it 2 fingered. lol
> ...


I said a hs teacher, hater dupe. Masters in History, was a TA at U of R. Duh? Hater dupe is you people to a T.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 Condering your lying billionaire heroes refuse a good SS/ID card, it's an open invitation, not a crime, hater dupe.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





You're full of shit, punk.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 9, 2015)

Now the Dems in DC want to give non-citizens the right to vote!
It is thinking like this that is driving this country into third world status
DC Wants To Give Non-Citizens The Right To Vote The Daily Caller


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

Franco

What do you teach????


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Obviously you haven't mastered the use of the English language. Your revisionist view of history is rather warped, to boot. Good thing you don't live in Wisconsin, thanks to Scott Walker passing Act 10, you would have been fired long ago.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Now the Dems in DC want to give non-citizens the right to vote!
> It is thinking like this that is driving this country into third world status
> DC Wants To Give Non-Citizens The Right To Vote The Daily Caller


 That's their right- not a terrible idea after years of GOP obstructing solutions, like the Schumer/Lindsay Graham Bill that passed the Senate 2 YEARS AGO, that Boehner has been holding up, that would PASS and has a good SS/ID card that would END illegal immigration.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Franco
> 
> What do you teach????
> 
> View attachment 44202


 Retired from teaching1990. History, French, Spanish. It appears that to be a GOPer, you have to be totally history ignorant and monolingual ugly American chump lol...


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Now the Dems in DC want to give non-citizens the right to vote!
> ...




You have alot of balls calling the Republicans the obstructionists. The entire time your Dems held the House and Senate, every bill put forward by the GOP was immediately axed by Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi. Obama even went so far as to shut down the government because he couldn't get what he wanted.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


 You should look at those bills. Pure propaganda that never had any chance of passing. Jeebus you live on BS Pubworld. So how long did the Dems controll Congress, functional moron?


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Franco
> ...



You taught History, French, and Spanish yet the most intelligent words you can come up with are "ignorant", "monolingual", "ugly", and "chump"?

It's a sad day for this country when a person with the intellect of a fifth grader, is teaching high school. Given that I was the Principal of your school, I'd personally fire your ass and revoke your pension.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

Franco

Hate to tell you this, but illegals _don't_ have a right to vote. As a matter of fact, merely _registering _to vote is a _felony _for them!!

Don't you think we have enough problems with illegals committing crimes already???


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Reward criminals?

Not a bright idea


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Now the Dems in DC want to give non-citizens the right to vote!
> ...



Want to end illegal immigration?

Put the National Guard on the border, with orders to shoot


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Jul 9, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> they can take a flag away, but democrats dont seem to mind when an illegal kills a legal american.


to the democrats, when a white american is shot, one less vote for the republican in 2016.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Or better yet, pull the DHS and ICE agents off the border and let the MInutemen guard the border. They'd appreciate the target practice.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Jul 9, 2015)

This country does it all the time. 
Those multi-national corporations and their henchmen that avoid paying taxes by off shore shelters.
Then this country rewards them with government contracts. 
Nothing new here!




WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




I don't find your repetitive use of the word "moron" very endearing, and it doesn't give a good reflection on you as an educator. The Democrats controlled the House and Senate up until things started going to shit for you people. That was during the mid-term elections of 2010 and 2012.

And apparently, I'm more functional than you are. You can't even spell correctly.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


 Sorry, I'm a Democrat, idiot Pub dupe lol. I really don't care about what you think, dingbat. Let's hear some Dupefacts lol...you're hilarious but unfortunately a disaster...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


 50% of illegals just overstay their visas. Only one solution, and Boehner (Pub chump) is blocking it. A good SS/ID card.


----------



## Desperado (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Now the Dems in DC want to give non-citizens the right to vote!
> ...


How is it their "Right"?  Non-Citizens have absolutely no right to vote.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

Franco

Want to see what happens when an illegal is caught trying to vote???

Illegal alien arrested charged with voter fraud ICE


----------



## Desperado (Jul 9, 2015)

"Even worse, Americans have seen heinous crimes committed by individuals who are here illegally." 
*"Our borders have overflowed with illegal immigrants placing tremendous burdens on our criminal justice system, schools and social programs. The Immigration and Naturalization Service needs the ability to step up enforcement. "Our federal wallet is stretched to the limit by illegal aliens getting welfare, food stamps, medical care and other benefits often without paying any taxes. "Safeguards like welfare and free medical care are in place to boost Americans in need of short-term assistance. These programs were not meant to entice freeloaders and scam artists from around the world."
*
Any idea who said this?  If you guessed Donald Trump you would be wrong.  I was none other than Harry Reid.   Who knew that at some point in time old Harry had common sense before his bout with dementia set in.
Conservative Review - Harry Reid Was Donald Trump Before Trump Was Uncool


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




Wait just a fucking minute here, if you're going to be an effective propagandist like your hero Josef Goebbels, you need to at least make it sound believable. You're accusing John Boehner of being the only person between you and your dreams of open borders? What about the American people who overwhelmingly do not want to see their country over-run with these foreign invaders? What about the governors of those states who are refusing to abide by Obama's illegal declarations? What about those existing immigrants who came here legally and went through the naturalization process, only to have their citizenship cheapened by the flow of criminals across our borders?

Are you seriously naive enough to believe that simply giving law-breakers a SS card and a driver's license is going to stop the flow of illegals?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 Wrong again, Pub dupe. Pubs could filibuster everything and did, except from 7/7/2009 til 2/4/2010- less than 6 months, with Teddy able to vote and in session 13 DAYS. Things also went to shytte for the country. The recovery stalled under mindless Pub obstruction. I always mean FUNCTIONAL brainwashed moron...I don't always type it. See sig last line.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Desperado said:


> "Even worse, Americans have seen heinous crimes committed by individuals who are here illegally."
> *"Our borders have overflowed with illegal immigrants placing tremendous burdens on our criminal justice system, schools and social programs. The Immigration and Naturalization Service needs the ability to step up enforcement. "Our federal wallet is stretched to the limit by illegal aliens getting welfare, food stamps, medical care and other benefits often without paying any taxes. "Safeguards like welfare and free medical care are in place to boost Americans in need of short-term assistance. These programs were not meant to entice freeloaders and scam artists from around the world."
> *
> Any idea who said this?  If you guessed Donald Trump you would be wrong.  I was none other than Harry Reid.   Who knew that at some point in time old Harry had common sense before his bout with dementia set in.
> Conservative Review - Harry Reid Was Donald Trump Before Trump Was Uncool


 Pass the GD Schumer/Graham Bill, Pub dupe. Write the bought off gigantic a-hole Boehner. WE NEED A GOOD SS?WORK ID CARD PERIOD.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 I am sick to death of illegals coming in because of GOP bullshytte, Pub dupe. Brainwashed functional moron hater dupe. lol


----------



## Rozman (Jul 9, 2015)

I would love to see the same outrage from the left about this lady being murdered by a five time deported illegal 
as they are over a flag.

I guess the killing of a white lady doesn't mean all that much to Libs.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Franco
> 
> Want to see what happens when an illegal is caught trying to vote???
> 
> Illegal alien arrested charged with voter fraud ICE


 Only because she told a federal agent in an interview- way too honest. She no doubt had good fake ID. Of course, illegals can always get an illegal job. The only time GOPers care at all is when the GOP wrecks the economy.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Rozman said:


> I would love to see the same outrage from the left about this lady being murdered by a five time deported illegal
> as they are over a flag.
> 
> I guess the killing of a white lady doesn't mean all that much to Libs.


 Anecdotal bs, for dupes only. They work like crazy for nothing and have lower crime rate than citizens. Pass a good SS/ID card and end this, fools.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see the same outrage from the left about this lady being murdered by a five time deported illegal
> ...



This guy makes my point for me....


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see the same outrage from the left about this lady being murdered by a five time deported illegal
> ...


Nope....

As a matter of fact, Obama's henchmen currently have a date with a very pissed-off federal judge!!!

Judge Orders Homeland Security Chief Others To Court CBS Dallas Fort Worth

*HOUSTON (AP) —* A federal judge in Texas has threatened to hold Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson and other top immigration enforcement officials in contempt of court for not fixing problems that led to work permits being mistakenly awarded under President Barack Obama’s executive immigration action after the judge had put the plan on hold.

The Justice Department had said about 2,000 individuals had been sent three-year work authorizations after U.S. District Judge Andrew Hanen in Brownsville, Texas, temporarily blocked the immigration action on Feb. 16.

In a court order Tuesday, Hanen said government officials have yet to fix the problem. The judge also requested Johnson and four other officials attend an Aug. 19 hearing to explain why the issue hasn’t been fixed and to “be prepared to show why he or she should not be held in contempt of court.”


----------



## Rozman (Jul 9, 2015)

They work like crazy for nothing and have lower crime rate than citizens. Pass a good SS/ID card and end this, fools.

Not talking about the ones who come here to work...
Would be better if we knew who was coming across the border.
Or is that being racist....

I'm talking about the criminal scumbags who are pieces of shit who get deported and always
come back and commit crime and the left doesn't seem to give a shit about that...

They are more interested in Bruce Jenner's change into a woman.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




WTF did you you just say? Illegals are coming into this country because of the Republican Party? Something about a duplicate something or other in a pub? Someone having low intelligence but being functional, and hating duplicates?

Are you on drugs or something? And you're an "educator"?

Folks, if this person is truly a representative of the educational system in this country, we're in a world of shit.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 9, 2015)

There seems to be more outrage in this country from the left over some baker refusing to bake a cake for a gay couple
then a woman being murdered by an illegal.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 9, 2015)

Rozman said:


> There seems to be more outrage in this country from the left over some baker refusing to bake a cake for a gay couple
> then a woman being murdered by an illegal.


Ideology trumps real life consequences


----------



## Rozman (Jul 9, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be more outrage in this country from the left over some baker refusing to bake a cake for a gay couple
> ...



A woman is murdered and a couple didn't get their cake made....
More outrage over the cake then a woman's life.....

Liberalism..... And there you have it.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 The GOP billionaires LOVE cheap labor and refuse a good SS ID card. You are an ignorant brainwashed dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Rozman said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


 You are an ignorant, easily misguided chump. lol


----------



## Rozman (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You may call me any name you like....
Doesn't change the truth of what I said.

Offend a gay couple and the shit hits the fan from the left.
A young woman is murdered and Ho Hum...


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a feeling I know what kind of educator Franco is...


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Honestly, do you talk to your students that way as well? First off, I am by no means a billionaire. I have no love for cheap labor because you only get what you pay for. And I would love to see any legal immigrant in this country have a good SS ID card because falsifying documentation is a crime.

Are you sure you're a teacher? I've never read anything as incoherent from a member of the educational sector.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 9, 2015)

And what of the offending flagpole that flew the offending flag.
Has that been dealt with as well?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jul 9, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Surely it deserves the same attention as a flag or marriage right?


=======================================================
Let's go get them through the US employers that are giving them jobs, grandpa.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jul 9, 2015)

Rozman said:


> And what of the offending flagpole that flew the offending flag.
> Has that been dealt with as well?


================================================================
They decided to shove it up the rear end of the most vocal critic of taking the flag down.
When they started shoving the pole up the idiots rear end they ran into his head.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 9, 2015)

ElmerMudd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Surely it deserves the same attention as a flag or marriage right?
> ...


I have no problem with that.
Knowingly hire an illegal, lose your licence to conduct business


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

I missed the gay couple thing, that's Faux Noise, dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 Pass the GD BILL. Jeebus.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 I stopped teaching 25 years ago. Now I'm talking to brainwashed fools/ bigots who never learn a thing but Pubcrappe. No, greedy idiot billionaires just brainwash you. lol


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> I missed the gay couple thing, that's Faux Noise, dupe.


Funny, I thought the whole gay thing was you and your relatives.....


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

ElmerMudd said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > And what of the offending flagpole that flew the offending flag.
> ...


 It's over. Bigots lose again.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > I missed the gay couple thing, that's Faux Noise, dupe.
> ...


 Hilarious, jackass bigot.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Obviously you were never much of a teacher. I'm basing this observation on your crude use of the English language. You've also failed at convincing me of your position.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Rozman said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


 Can you read? Those are facts that MEAN something, not getting emotional about a tragedy and think it means something POLITICAL, Pub dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 Never saw a Pub dupe do that in 8 years. They don't care about facts. Who's your brainwasher? Fox, Rush? or someone else. There IS a RW conspiracy. It's about MONEY, not people or the country.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

Franco

So if a tragedy shouldn't be mentioned for political purposes, let's see you condemn Obama and Hillary over that flag flap....

Cat got your little lying tongue???


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




I don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about. Are you supposed to be on medications or something?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jul 9, 2015)

ElmerMudd said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > And what of the offending flagpole that flew the offending flag.
> ...


=======================================================================
I think the above statement is really funny.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 I guess not. You haven't heard of Fox or Rush? Never heard of the RW conspiracy? Can't figure what a Pub dupe might be? Brilliant!


----------



## JGalt (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Truthfully? You haven't made a single coherent or concise statement since I read your posts. You keep talking in three-letter syllables, none of which make any sense at all. I have serious reservation about your statement that you were a "teacher".


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

JGalt said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 I don't CARE, dupe.
Read the book- A Pub is a megarich a-hole who runs your party or pays for your propaganda. Adelson, Kochs, Murdoch, Moon, etc...
Now you're just being obtuse. Answer any of those questions.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Franco
> 
> So if a tragedy shouldn't be mentioned for political purposes, let's see you condemn Obama and Hillary over that flag flap....
> 
> Cat got your little lying tongue???


All this flap is for is producing hate against illegals. Irrational. Pass the GD Immigation Bill.
Which most of you hanen't heard of, amazingly.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> All this flap is for is producing hate against illegals. Irrational. Pass the GD Immigation Bill.
> Which most of you hanen't heard of, amazingly.



That's where you're wrong...

You see, the Democrats' rage over the Confederate flag is pretty ridiculous, since the flag doesn't actually cause any crimes. However, if you have been keeping up with the news, there _are _illegals that are committing serious crimes (including _murder)_, and Obama's open-door policies and the fact that he allows sanctuary cities only compounds the problem.

How can you rail against a damn flag, but dismiss the murders of innocent Americans when it just happens to further Obama's foolishness??? Are you really that _retarded????_


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




You're an illiterate punk.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > All this flap is for is producing hate against illegals. Irrational. Pass the GD Immigation Bill.
> ...


 It was past time for that flag to come down from gov't buildings. End of story. take a pill.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


 Pure troll.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > All this flap is for is producing hate against illegals. Irrational. Pass the GD Immigation Bill.
> ...


 Pass the GD Bill, hater dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


So, what reform is your illegal hate fest supposed to produce?


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

Franco

No addressing the fact that the sanctuary cities shelter criminal illegals, and Obozo allows it to go on???

Apparently you have no problem being Obama's tool, and it looks like he trained you well.... Or you're just too stupid to think for yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Yes, you are. Or to put it in terms you might understand: doh, dupe, pub, dum, dee, dee, dee, dupe, dur, duh, boogey, boogey.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Franco
> 
> No addressing the fact that the sanctuary cities shelter criminal illegals, and Obozo allows it to go on???
> 
> Apparently you have no problem being Obama's tool, ....




Don't say "obama's tool" or Johnny Illiterate will start touching himself.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Franco
> 
> No addressing the fact that the sanctuary cities shelter criminal illegals, and Obozo allows it to go on???
> 
> Apparently you have no problem being Obama's tool, and it looks like he trained you well.... Or you're just too stupid to think for yourself.


 There were 100+ murders that day. What's so special. You people have been getting brainwashed again...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

He was illegal. He was also nuts. LOL. How bout an actual mental health system? Too expensive for your billionaire masters?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 9, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Franco
> 
> No addressing the fact that the sanctuary cities shelter criminal illegals, and Obozo allows it to go on???
> 
> Apparently you have no problem being Obama's tool, and it looks like he trained you well.... Or you're just too stupid to think for yourself.


 What happened to freedom and liberty? Now you WANT Obama to act like a dictator? Feq GOP functional morons...

Tell Boehner to allow a vote, fools.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> He was illegal. He was also nuts. LOL. How bout an actual mental health system? Too expensive for your billionaire masters?


Glad you admitted he was an illegal.... That means he should have been turned over to ICE and deported as soon as he got out of prison, but Obama allows sanctuary cities to keep criminals here, where they can commit more crimes (including murder).

The fact that you are OK with that speaks volumes about your utter lack of character in supporting the Idiot in the White House.


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 9, 2015)

Franco

You want to whine about freedom and liberty? How about Obozo looking out for the people that elected him, rather than letting in criminals, people that want to take our jobs, or people that want to take our money through welfare? Obama was elected to represent US!!!! If he would rather represent the Mexicans, he should move his ass to Mexico and run for office there!!!


----------



## Obiwan (Jul 10, 2015)

Franco

I'll leave you with a few words of wisdom...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




So do the Democrat billionaires, and they're the ones that want to give criminals legal status.

Whats' your point?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> I have a feeling I know what kind of educator Franco is...
> View attachment 44212


Sure he didn't graduate from here?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...



SEND THEM HOME.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Yes, you are


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Franco
> ...




There were probably far more than 100 murders that day.

How many of them were committed by illegal aliens that had already been deported 5 times?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> He was illegal. He was also nuts. LOL. How bout an actual mental health system? Too expensive for your billionaire masters?



How about they send him home again, and find a way to keep him from COMING BACK?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Franco
> ...




Who said anything about him acting like a dictator?


WE JUST WANT HIM, AND HIS MNINIONS, TO ENFORCE THE LAWS CURRENTLY ON THE BOOKS!


----------



## Claudette (Jul 10, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




LMAO You're the only one who seems horrified.

In fact you and the others on this board are the ONLY one's I've heard mention anything about slavery and the flag.

They do say its all foolishness and who cares if someone wants to fly the stars and bars.

Last I heard its a free country and if you want to fly a flag then you should be able to do so. If others don't like it or attach some bullshit about slavery to it then tough shit don't look at it.

Illegals are mentioned and everyone I talk to wants them kicked the hell out of America and that's more important than some bullshit political correctness about a damned flag. Priorities and all.

I guess we see where your priorities are. A God damned flag. Good God.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2015)

You stumble and fumble around in your mutteerings, Claudette.

America say the far right hang its ass out that this week over a stupid flag and went "wtf is wrong with those far right fools; it's a flag that should not be on state grounds."

The second most stupid statement of the morning: "In fact you and the others on this board are the ONLY one's I've heard mention anything about slavery and the flag."  Turn on the TV or radio, pick up a newspaper, or go online.

Fly the flag of traitors all you want.  It's your right.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 10, 2015)

Since the left is out to BAN thing and take away other people's RIGHT

Pro Life groups need to start petitioning to ban ABORTION

THAT actually DOES hurt human beings


----------



## Claudette (Jul 10, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You stumble and fumble around in your mutteerings, Claudette.
> 
> America say the far right hang its ass out that this week over a stupid flag and went "wtf is wrong with those far right fools; it's a flag that should not be on state grounds."
> 
> ...



Fuck off there idiot. You're more concerned with a damned flag than you are about illegal immigrants.

As for those I've heard?? I'm talking about folks I've personally talked with not some news hack who generates news rather than reports it.

The fact that you put so much importance on a damned flag shows everyone where your priorities are. On a damned flag and your interpretation of racists rather  than any IMPORTANT thing that's going on.

Since when did I say I was flying the flag?? I feel if someone wants to fly that flag then they should. Of course I'm not an idiot calling everyone racist for flying that flag. That's you asshole.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2015)

Claudette, you have every right to fly the flag.

It is down now, and your crowd can shuffle of into history: this is over.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 10, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Claudette, you have every right to fly the flag.
> 
> It is down now, and your crowd can shuffle of into history: this is over.




Just political correctness bullshit and yes I have every right to fly the flag as does everyone else in America.

Its something that was never important till idiots like you, looking for racists under every bush, made it so.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2015)

It was always important to idiots like you, and that is why it had to come down.

Your ilk's day of influence in America is over.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry. Was never important to me but I do have the right to fly it if I so choose and so does everyone else.

I just think its wrong to call anyone flying the flag a racist. Of course I don't see racists under every bush like people of your ilk do.

Your ilk's influence in America is politically correct bullshit.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > He was illegal. He was also nuts. LOL. How bout an actual mental health system? Too expensive for your billionaire masters?
> ...


 BS- Obama goes after the real criminals and has deported far more of than any other president. You've been watching too much Pubcrappe again lol...This guy probably has great fake ID. Pass the GD BILL!


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Sorry. Was never important to me but I do have the right to fly it if I so choose and so does everyone else.
> 
> I just think its wrong to call anyone flying the flag a racist. Of course I don't see racists under every bush like people of your ilk do.
> 
> Your ilk's influence in America is politically correct bullshit.


 Go ahead, fly it, Foxbot Pub dupe. But the gov't is done doing it. And you get a 80% chance racist rating.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

S


WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


 Sorry, Rushbot hater dupe, not going to happen- your Pub heroes let them into our economy and have allowed most of them to stay here too long and the economy needs them and would cause trouble in the economy, AS OPPOSED TO PASSING THE GD BILL. A 2007 Pew survey found 94% of illegal males worked, 67% paid taxes, and 35% OWNED HOMES, all because you a-hole lying heroes LOVE cheap, easily bullied labor and refuse a good SS/ID card, Pub dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Franco
> 
> I'll leave you with a few words of wisdom...
> View attachment 44225


 Hilarious, hater dupe. Meanwhile, you idiots lose again. All your life politically, thank god.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


 ONE. Otherwise we'd be hearing about THAT 24/7 from Fox, Rush etc etc etc.., brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > He was illegal. He was also nuts. LOL. How bout an actual mental health system? Too expensive for your billionaire masters?
> ...


 Pass the GD Schumer/Lindsay Graham Bill with a good SS/ID card, hater dupe idiot.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> S
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> ...




You fnally got something right...

I do hate Rush, and rushbots.

the rest?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...








Include abc, cbs, cnn, and you might have a point.

And when you mention Fox, concerning me, I'll laugh at you every time


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > S
> ...


 Not BSW at all, hater dupe...so who IS your brainwasher? Rush, Fox, Savage, Heritage, Kochs, etc etc- all the same propaganda machine, fool.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2015)

The unAmerican far right has acted predictably.  “Actually Nikki,” Clint Lamma wrote, “it will be known as the day you caved to the PC idiots and the day that will insure you will never be elected to public office in South Carolina again. A day of healing? You just insulted the families of thousands of brave men who gave their lives fighting a tyrannical government.”

Nikki will be elected to whatever she wants.

You far right haters will be politically destroyed wherever you act out as you have this week.

The old days are over forever.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

Progress is such a bitch for haters...lol


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




CNN on tv,
Reuters, AP, CSPAN, USATODAY, Washington Post on twitter and online.

Who feeds you your BS?


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


 You must have lots of Foxbot loudmouth friends lol...


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

About the same, but mainly Google news, BBC, PBS, lots of Fox to see what the dupes are into...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



\
Not to my knowledge.

You failed to enumerate the sites you get your bullshit from.

Ashamed of them?

(Considering your take on things, I would be if I were you)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> About the same, but mainly Google news, BBC, PBS, lots of Fox to see what the dupes are into...




YOU watch Fox, I don't...

and I'M the foxbot?

you make NO sense at all


----------



## eagle7_31 (Jul 10, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > About the same, but mainly Google news, BBC, PBS, lots of Fox to see what the dupes are into...
> ...


 
He never has.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

I watch EVERYTHING, the best is Reuters, BBC, PBS, Media Matters. "Librul" media is now corporate, out for ratings, not journalism. CBS NBC way underfunded , ABC Disneyfied. Looking back, you're not a hater dupe, just a CBS pain in the ass lol...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> I watch EVERYTHING, the best is Reuters, BBC, PBS, Media Matters. "Librul" media is now corporate, out for ratings, not journalism. CBS NBC way underfunded , ABC Disneyfied. Looking back, you're not a hater dupe, just a CBS pain in the ass lol...




Media matters?

LOL

CNN, usually...

CBS on Sunday mornings


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > I watch EVERYTHING, the best is Reuters, BBC, PBS, Media Matters. "Librul" media is now corporate, out for ratings, not journalism. CBS NBC way underfunded , ABC Disneyfied. Looking back, you're not a hater dupe, just a CBS pain in the ass lol...
> ...


 When MM is wrong, tell me. They basically fact check Foxetc and are always right. CBS gives both sides with a straight face, love controversy, not journalism. Like you.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 10, 2015)

francoHFW said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




if Media Matters was any farther to the left, it would be MSNBC2.

"They basically fact check Foxetc and are always right."

translated:  they tell me what I want to hear about a network I hate.

You've gone past boring.

bye


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


 After watching double talking CBS this long, I'm not surprised you don't know what the truth is anymore. Watch Fox to see lies, CBS for BS, MM shows you the truth is "left", which anywhere else is the center, dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

Here's MM. Show me how "left" and wrong they are:
*xADVANCED SEARCH*
Keyword(s)Date Range›››

*

LATEST ›››*

*Fox News Reporter Wonders If U.S. Capitol Will Be Banned After Confederate Flag Removal In South Carolina *
 Video  July 10, 2015 6:41 PM EDT

* Fox's Kimberly Guilfoyle: The U.S. Now In The Business of "Importing Criminals Instead Of Exporting Them" *
 Video  July 10, 2015 6:19 PM EDT

* Mainstream Media Downplay Legal Concerns In Reports On Bush Campaign's Unprecedented Fundraising *
Media outlets downplayed the legal concerns swirling around Republican presidential candidate Jeb Bush's fundraising for his affiliated super PAC prior to his formal campaign announcement in their reports on the campaign's unprecedented fundraising success.
 Research  July 10, 2015 6:02 PM EDT

* Limbaugh: LGBT Equality Movement Is "Winning By Virtue Of Force," And Believes "They Can Only Sustain The Victory By Use Of Force" *
 Video  July 10, 2015 3:26 PM EDT

* Rush Limbaugh: Rep. John Lewis Is "Living In The Past" For Opposing Confederate Flag *
 Video  July 10, 2015 3:18 PM EDT

* Fox Hosts Outraged At Non-Citizen Voting In D.C., Where U.S. Citizens Lack Voting Rights *
 Blog  July 10, 2015 2:39 PM EDT

* Limbaugh: Pope Francis Is A Clown For Criticizing "Unfettered Capitalism" *
 Video  July 10, 2015 2:12 PM EDT

*Washington Post Shows How -- And How Not To -- Cover The Politics Of Guns *
 Blog  July 10, 2015 1:46 PM EDT

* "War On Words": Conservative Media Mock Proposal To Update Federal Code With Gender-Neutral Language *
Right-wing media are mocking proposed legislation that would make the language in the federal marriage code gender-neutral, following the Supreme Court's decision earlier this month making same-sex marriage legal in every state.
 Research  July 10, 2015 11:58 AM EDT

* Daily Caller Wants You To Know Polar Bears Threatened By Climate Change Are Doing Just Fine *


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2015)

I just read MM on Facebook really...or fact checking Pubcrappe here.


----------

